# Advice On Buying An Omega Seamaster 300M Chrono Diver



## gymgenius (May 21, 2010)

Good morning all.

My first post, and I'm planning to buy my first ever Automatic.....the incredible Omega Seamaster 300m Chrono Diver.

I've tried the watch on in a couple of high street stores, comparing the black with the blue, and I am now set on the blue.

I love the watch, but don't love the price, so I turn to the internet where one can be found for Â£200 - Â£300 less than RRP.

Has anyone had experience with the usual discounting internet suspects (www.swisswatchesdirect.co.uk & www.watchfinder.co.uk)?

Good, bad or indifferent views would be extremely appreciated.

I'm wary of parting with a large amount of hard-earned over the net, as I don't want to end up with a used or fake watch, and I just don't see how they can sell the watch so cheaply.

Finally, has anyone had any success haggling the price of a premium watch down in a high street store / AD? and does one have a greater chance of negotiating a discount at smaller AD, as opposed to a chain of jewelers (goldsmiths, etc)?

Thanks

GG


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to RLT,

Most AD's will give a discount and it is easier to deal with an independant as they have fewer people

that need to give permission.

A few tips,

Don't deal with the spotty oik on a busy Saturday

If you must use a large chain, go in at the end of the month

There is always another dealer

You will not get such a good discount if they have to order one in.

Good luck and pictures when you get it.


----------



## gymgenius (May 21, 2010)

Thanks synchro!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I personally wouldn't buy from the internet but I guess it depends how desperate you are to save a couple of hundred quid. Where are you based, there is an OMEGA AD with a few shops up this way that offer 15% discount cards as you walk through the door and then there is still a bit of a deal to be done on top of that.

Maybe worth fifty quid in go go juice and a run out one weekend if they have what you are looking for.


----------



## gymgenius (May 21, 2010)

I'm in Chesterfield, so quite central with good rail links for a day out!


----------



## gymgenius (May 21, 2010)

I emailed Omega to see what they thought about their watches being sold over the internet...

Here is the reply:

"Omega does not authorize the sale of its product on any online website. The watches sold by online websites may be counterfeit, pre worn,

refurbished, or of dubious origin. Omega does not honor the warranty of such a sale.

Omega sells only through authorized Omega store locations. A watch purchased from an authorized Omega dealer never needs to be authenticated."

This has made me want to buy from an AD now. I only hope I can negotiate a decent discount.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi mate,

Welcome to the forum,

Just a bit of advice from experience.

Try beeverbrooks in meadowhall, sheffield.

I went in a couple of months ago and was looking at breitlings.

Made enquiries and was given a 15% discount on RRP and if i bought that day could have even took interest free credit.

I believe they are an authorised Omega dealer.

If you have cash you should be able to get 20 to 25% discount although not guaranteed.

At the moment cash is KING.

Hope this helps.

Good Luck

Kind regards

Colin


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

I think if I was going to buy a watch like that I'd be going to an AD. Sure you may save some money buying off the internet, but you'd always have that little voice at the back of your mind saying "is it legit, have I been scammed" and you don't have the Omega warranty either. And if you want to sell it on and it's from an AD, you've got all the paperwork with official stamps, without all that I don't think you'd get as much, and it may prove difficult. Compared to the value of the watch, is it worth it?

Edited for mong spelling.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Do a search for watchfinder on the forum and read peoples experiences, good and bad...


----------



## gymgenius (May 21, 2010)

Thanks guys

I've just been reading the Watchfinder horror stories, and I'm definitely going to give them a swerve now.

Meadowhall is just a couple of hops up the M1 from me, so I might zoom over tomorrow (if I can skip off work early), and try my luck at Beaverbrooks.

If they've got the watch in, and they're selling it at the RRP, then a 15% discount would be very close to the Watchfinder price anyway...so I can hopefully negotiate them down.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Theres also goldsmiths in meadowhall as well,

If they both have the watch in and you have cash play one against the other.

Even if only one has it in still remember you have the cash and you can always wait for delivery.

If i had the cash I would expect 20 to 25% off.

Good Luck.

CGS


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

If they have one in stock, they may have got it in before Omega raised their prices giving them more room for discount.

If they have to order it, it will be at current buy in price


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

synchro said:


> If they have one in stock, they may have got it in before Omega raised their prices giving them more room for discount.
> 
> If they have to order it, it will be at current buy in price


So how do you do this, This is simply not in my culture. I am willing to try it though.

So when do you ask if you can do a discount?

If they say no, where do you go from there?

this would be all new to me...

any tips


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:


> If they say no, where do you go from there?


The next shop :lol:


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:
> 
> 
> > If they say no, where do you go from there?
> ...


ok, that's when you drop it


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Ask for cash discount if they say thats the cash price.

1. Ok i will go to other AD see what they will offer me.

Or

2. Well i will go back to other AD hes offered me 15% as soon as i walked in shop.

You will get a discount no probs.

You have all the aces believe me

Example went to breitling Ad in newark to trade against a SOC, guy straight away advised me to go sell my SO on a forum come back with cash and i can have Brand new SOC for Â£2475 rrp was 3140 in my maths around 20% without any haggling

Go for it.

CGS


----------



## gymgenius (May 21, 2010)

Evening all!

I've just returned from Meadowhall, and I've only gone and done it!

Thanks to a very helpful man called Paul, in Goldsmith's, I am now the proud owner of an Omega Seamaster 300m Chrono Diver!

After spending the best part of 45 mins umming and arhing, and being torn between the blue dial and the black dial version, I finally settled on the black one!

I'd tried them both on, in various parts of the shop, and we even went out into the mall, to see how they looked in more natural light!

Once I'd decided, we sat back down, and I said to Paul "If I was to take this now, how much could you do it me for?".

He went off to check, and came back with an initial offer of Â£2,000 (rrp Â£2,180). I gave a pained expression and said that was more than I was hoping to pay.

He asked me how much I'd seen it for, so I told him I'd see it for Â£1,825 on the Internet (Swiss watches direct, but I didn't tell him where).

I followed up with "that's about 15% or so". So off he went again....coming back with "I can't do 15%, but I can do it you for Â£1865" - which 14.something %

....so I had a deal with him at Â£1,865 which I am happy with, and I didn't want to then go and try the same trick in another store, but I suppose I might have been able to better it.

Anyway, he then sized the bracelet, stamped the warranty card and took my credit card details.

All in all, I'm extremely pleased with myself...getting Â£315 off without breaking sweat! and loving the watch!


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations, I think you done the right thing. I bet you have a big grin on your face now that won't go away for days, I know I would


----------



## gymgenius (May 21, 2010)

Sancho Panza said:


> Congratulations, I think you done the right thing. I bet you have a big grin on your face now that won't go away for days, I know I would


Thanks! I am grinning now. It really is such a thing of beauty! Just got to convince myself I chose the right colour dial now.....I think I did! and it certainly wasn't decision I made quickly!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

gymgenius said:


> Sancho Panza said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, I think you done the right thing. I bet you have a big grin on your face now that won't go away for days, I know I would
> ...


Good result, and black is definitely best!


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats on the Omega - Great watches.

As for the money side of things... there are ways of getting "discounts" even on internet purchases.

Referral sites like Quidco can have good cashback rates. Just looked on Quidco and you can get 14% cashback on web purchases from Goldsmiths. It can take a couple of months for the money to make its way back to you, but I've not had a bad experience (yet) with Quidco and have saved quite a bit of money on things I was going to buy anyway.


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

gymgenius said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I've just been reading the Watchfinder horror stories, and I'm definitely going to give them a swerve now.


What are these 'Watchfinder scare stories'? 

I've bought two watches from Watchfinder, Both refurbs, a Rolex mid size Datejust and an Omega Planet Ocean, and cannot fault the service. 

Both the watches were indistinguishable from new, and kept time well within original spec, and saved me Â£1,200 and Â£700 respectively on new price!

Go on, give 'em a go. :thumbsup:


----------



## gymgenius (May 21, 2010)

I preferred the safety net of the personal visit to an AD, and I'm pleased with the discount I negotiated.

More crucially, should anything go wrong with it, the shop is only 20 minutes up the Motorway.


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

> for Â£1,825 on the Internet (Swiss watches direct, but I didn't tell him where).


I take it, this site is considered slightly dodgy


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Great result mate.

Nice watch

Wear in health

Colin

PS any pics


----------



## gymgenius (May 21, 2010)

cgs said:


> Great result mate.
> 
> Nice watch
> 
> ...


Thanks Colin!

I've emailed a photo in, but no idea if it will make it into the gallery!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

gymgenius said:


> I preferred the safety net of the personal visit to an AD, and I'm pleased with the discount I negotiated.
> 
> More crucially, should anything go wrong with it, the shop is only 20 minutes up the Motorway.


Well done and as you say they are just along the road should you have a problem. In my book that peace of mind is well worth the extra couple of quid you might have paid.

Enjoy

B.


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

I remember buying my Seamaster 5 years ago. The sales guy in Goldsmiths offered 15% discount without me even asking.

I eventually bought mine from our host at a slightly better discount ! :good:


----------



## gymgenius (May 21, 2010)

I've only just realised you can insert images in-topic!

...but it says I'm not allowed to :-(


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

pcn1 said:


> I remember buying my Seamaster 5 years ago. The sales guy in Goldsmiths offered 15% discount without me even asking.
> 
> I eventually bought mine from our host at a slightly better discount ! :good:


tried to buy a Gucci at a discount at Goldsmiths in House of Fraser Oxford Steet, he said 'we only do fixed prices, the best prices' :dummyspit:

What am I doing wrong :focus:


----------



## gymgenius (May 21, 2010)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:


> pcn1 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember buying my Seamaster 5 years ago. The sales guy in Goldsmiths offered 15% discount without me even asking.
> ...


My strategy was to take up the sales person's time (and lots of it) before even talking about the price.

You'd expect them to be more open to offering a deal after they've just spent nearly an hour with you, whilst you umm and arh, trying it on and taking it off, etc.

I hope you walked out of HOF!


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

gymgenius said:


> Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:
> 
> 
> > pcn1 said:
> ...


Funnily enough aside from Goldsmiths they do some big discounts on Zodiac watches at certain times


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

> My strategy was to take up the sales person's time (and lots of it) before even talking about the price.


I will try this next month


----------

